# Looking to find a partner to do CBT exercises with over Skype



## owlyjr (May 17, 2012)

Hey there everyone

I have been trying to keep a regular schedule of cbt exercises for my SA but constantly fail. I feel like I need to find one or a few partners to meet with online on a regular basis. Many CBT exercises seem to work better with a partner and it would also keep us both to a regular schedule. Also it would be great to have another person who understands where Im coming from to chat about progress made (or lack thereof!). I have mostly been using David Burns book "When panic attacks" for exercises but I'm open to any other suggestions too.

I am a 37 year old guy living in Japan but Im open to a partner of pretty much any age, nationality or sex, as long as you speak decent English and you're serious about trying to follow through with a regular schedule ( we can try a couple of sessions first to see how it works for us). If you're interested, please contact me through this site or email me on the address listed on my profile. 

Hope to hear from u guys!


----------



## Shawn512 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello my names shawn I'm 23 I live in Japan too 
I think I suffer from anxiety problems but I am too scared to go to the doctor I'm thinking about going pretty soon though


----------

